# Had to share this with you....hehe...Mad horse..



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Had to share this video of my stallion Harley...

Harley, Champ and Moonshine, had escaped the other morning after going under the fence!!!.....Harley the stallion and Champ were up at the house waiting for breakfast........this is him chasing the quad and trailer down the drive to his paddock.....as their food was in the trailer, and he loves his food..........all fun on the farm......excuse the shaky filming...

YouTube - Harley chasing his breakfast


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Lovely horses ,so jealous youre all out in the lovely sunshine 
My little darlings don't know if its summer or what with all the rain we're getting !


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Dont they bruise their soles on that hard stoney ground?

Funny vid though


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

No their feet are fine...Appaloosas have good hard feet, and Harely has never been shod.....but then again they dont often go running around on it....
My mare Freckles that I bought over here (from the UK) had always been shod, then 3 years ago we removed them...as she was infoal and I had an unreliable farrier...!!....she did go footy for about a month, and when I started to ride her I had hoof boots for her, but now I use nothing, but I am careful where I ride as it is stoney here....

and the strange thing is, in the UK she was often lame, with one problem or another...as since ive been here, 5 years now, shes has been lame once...

well I hope the weather is better in the Uk next week, as im over for 4 days....I will bring the sunshine with me....swop you forthe rain...we could do with some here....its So dry...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well if it works for you then thats great. I dont personally agree with it just because my dad and brother are farriers, they do alot of work with vets, we've seen alot of horses feet in a real mess due to barefoot trimmers and being advised to remove shoes. There are plenty with longterm problems now. Your horses are stunning, just be careful.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Hi....

yes it works well for mine, but then I do agree with barefoot in 'most' cases, afterall horses were not born with shoes, and I cant see the point of having shoes on something thats not ridden..

it was the farriers here that made me take them off...they were making a right mess, one was ending up with boxy upright feet (thats how the spanish like them) and my mare ended up with very odd sized feet, and ......so ive been self trimming for 4 years now...and not had a problem, ex-Brother in Law, is a farrier, told me I was doing a good job of them, but be honest, the ground here tends to keep the feet perfect, just need to rasp the toes a little....

I tell you....if there was a good reliable english farrier here, they would get so much work.....I will never let a spanish farrier near mine again....you would be shocked...


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

That video was brilliant, thanks for putting it up. Regarding the feet; my two boys are hardy natives, and after years of putting shoes on all 4 feet, when I moved my farrier (new) suggested i not bother with the back two as their feet were healthy. I went with his idea and would never look back - at first we didnt do much hacking, but have built it up over the months, and we can now go for a good 2 hours over hard ground, and their feet still look fantastic.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

freckles said:


> Hi....
> 
> yes it works well for mine, but then I do agree with barefoot in 'most' cases, afterall horses were not born with shoes, and I cant see the point of having shoes on something thats not ridden..
> 
> ...


Oh i can quite believe it when we go abroad we're shocked at the shoeing! Yeh I agree if they're not being ridden no point having shoes. My dad and brother are turning people away seems to be harder to get decent farriers even over here. Suprising when they have such intense training over the 5 years how bad some are.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

What a brilliant video made me laugh. Didn't realise you was on a quad, thought you must be running fast


----------

